# Biggest amateur mistake and how do amateur players become high-level golfers?



## GolfSwingTips

Have you already notice that you are usually performing your best golf shots when you are just hitting for fun and not really thinking about the result?

The most common mistake that I see from inexperienced players during my years of teaching is that they have a tendency to be too tense when they perform a golf swing. They want to hit the ball so hard, that they contracted all their muscles of their body to increase their power. They want it so much that they even forget to use a proper technique. I can ensure you that this is not the good way to perform a good golf swing. It is essential to always remember; it is a swing, not a hit! If you keep using this bad habit, you will never gain consistency in your play. The ball will never go as far as you want and where you want it. So, how can I get ride of this wrong habit and achieve a perfect golf swing?

1. First, before performing a golf swing, you need to be relaxed. Don't try the impossible; don't try to put too much pressure on yourself. When you perform a golf swing it is really important to release your muscles and a have a light grip pressure. In those conditions, you increase your chance to perform a fluid swing with a good arms extension that will improve the distance and accuracy of your hit. 

2. Don't try to punish the ball, concentrate on your swing. If you want to see good results, you need to do properly every parts of a golf swing. Each step has a crucial importance; the backswing, the dowsing, the impact and the follow-through have all an essential roles. If one of them is not execute correctly, the results will never be as high as your expectations. So a great impact, is not the result of your strength, it's the result of a proper golf swing.

Those two advices can seem contradictory because in the first one you need to clear your mind of all thoughts and in the second one you need to concentrate on every step of a perfect golf swing; this is normal. To perform the first part adequately, feel free and relaxed, the second part must becomes a habit, you must be able to achieve a proper golf swing naturally. With those two elements combine you will play at your full potential. However, it is normal if you are not able to do so for the moment. But with determination, effort, patience and practice you will be able to make it your reality.


----------



## FrogsHair

Good advises you gave. I always play relaxed golf, because I always play for the fun of it. I don't care where the ball goes, or what my next shot might be. I know I will break 90, 95% of the time, and even break 80 every so often. I never, ever worry about embarrassing myself on the course. Some days are just better than others for me, which is not unlike all the other golfers who play this game. My game is what it is, for that day. Now if I get paired with another golfer who has a decent game, my competitiveness shows up, and I might focus a little more on course management to save few strokes.

As for the biggest mistake I see on the golf course, it's usually an "out to in swing" which is one of the root causes for slicing. That, or maybe a poor grip.


----------

